# Spc. Arturo Huerta-Cruz, 23



## HKphooey (Apr 21, 2008)

Spc. Arturo Huerta-Cruz, 23, of Clearwater, Fla., died April 14 in Tuz, Iraq, of wounds sustained when his vehicle encountered an improvised explosive device. He was assigned to the 10th Brigade Support Battalion, 1st Brigade Combat Team, 10th Mountain Division (Light Infantry), Fort Drum, N.Y.

RIP

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2008)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 21, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 22, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Apr 23, 2008)

.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 23, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Apr 23, 2008)

:asian: God Bless


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 23, 2008)

.


----------



## John Brewer (Apr 24, 2008)

.


----------

